# Mold on agar left overs?



## Marco (Oct 8, 2006)

I put a neo flask in compot about a week ago, i think. Well theres green funk growing around the roots. Which im guessing is mold growing on agar that I failed to remove. Would anyone have any suggestions?

TIA


----------



## bench72 (Oct 8, 2006)

a bit of physan might help...


----------



## L I Jane (Oct 8, 2006)

Rewash them with a mild solution of Chlorox.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 8, 2006)

If you use Physan, learn from my mistakes: use it half or quarter strength. Personally, I'd use hydrogen peroxide.


----------



## Marco (Oct 8, 2006)

I've talked to some forum members about their experiences and they told me that they haven't had, generally, problems with the mold being there. Also antecs deflasking/compoting info says that mold isn't a problem either but this is just on paphs. Just wondering if any other members compot agar on and if the mold possed any problems and what genera did you deflask and compot agar on?


----------



## TADD (Oct 9, 2006)

So what kind of neos are we talking about...???????


----------



## Marco (Oct 9, 2006)

Neofinetia falcata coerulea Dong Chon Hong x self . I doubt they'll be blue though.


----------



## MoreWater (Oct 9, 2006)

well I'm watching this thread because I haven't deflasked those phrags yet..... agar or no agar, I can't decide....


----------

